
Re-thinking open source license? - noteanddata
1. there are more and more discussions about open source license, one major one is whether cloud providers can just use the open source software to get tons of money without paying to the main contributor.<p>2. recently another interesting thing is many chinese engineers are proposing a license to not allow companies that force engineers to work long hours over time (this is happening a lot in China) to use the open source softwares https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;996icu&#x2F;996.ICU&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;LICENSE<p>I feel there are something common  behind these things 
is it a time to re-thinking open source license?
======
mindcrime
Rethink what? If you release something under an Open Source license per the
OSD, then yes, cloud providers can use it to make money, as can anybody else.
Field of Use restrictions, etc., are explicitly dis-allowed by the OSD,
because allowing that sort of thing opens up all sorts of crazy rabbit-holes
that nobody wants to go down.

If someone has code they want to release under a license that prohibits those
things, that is great. They are totally free to do that... it's just not Open
Source. It can be "Source Available" or "Shared Source" or "Fauxpen Source" or
whatever they want to call it. That's fine, there's room for all sorts of
licensing models in the world we live in.

